# Pirates of North Court in the local paper



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Well, here it is ... not too bad ... even made it to the front page of the print edition. :googly:










http://www.cecildaily.com/features/misc_features/article_ac97729c-9ae8-5ad2-99d6-77657029c091.html


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

That's freaking awesome! Though I don't think the picture does it justice....


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

YAY!! More celebs in the Haunt! Nice article!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks. Hope it brings our more people but not the troublemakers.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Great article, Dave! Having seen some of your creations in person, I can also vouch for their beauty and quality. And long after we're dead and gone, there will still be grown-up kids who remember "that house" in the neighborhood

BTW, the last paragraph made me laugh:jol:


----------

